# Have garden, have camera .



## Purplemyth

I'd rather be outside any day than sitting around in the house or doing hose chores, bleh~

I love taking pics, I see lots of little things. 
Central Ga, Zone 8, the northern line, Piedmont zone, sand and terrible knats. 
This was back in late April~









This is yesterday~









I love being out there with the bugs and birds. 
Looking forward to fall and redesigning with lessons learned this year. 
Thanks for looking


----------



## Tammy

wow! That is one HUGE garden! I'm like you, I'd rather be out in my garden puttering around anyday!


----------



## Crzyquilter

Beautiful!


----------

